# Thermaltake vs cooler master



## Snuf (Sep 12, 2014)

It took me ages to decide about the case . Finally I chose a corsair but it wasn't available so I need to decide again 
What do u say?
Cooler master Cm force 500 without psu
Or 
Thermal take urban t21 ( or versa G2/G1)
Or 
Any antec in this price range...?


----------



## goranpaa (Sep 17, 2014)

Snuf said:


> It took me ages to decide about the case . Finally I chose a corsair but it wasn't available so I need to decide again
> What do u say?
> Cooler master Cm force 500 without psu
> Or
> ...



Hi! if I had to choose between those 2? I would get the Thermaltake Urban box.

The CM case have a less good fan mounting set up with lot's of intake fans and only room for a 120 mm exhaust fan.

But with both cases. Seal and dont use the side fan mounts. Such a  fan blowing on the motherboard will disrupt the air flow from back to front of the case most likely. And seal all unused fan holes as they will be serious dust collectors, and will also weakening the sucktion ability from the exhaust fans some.

With the Thermaltake, you will get by using only the rear exhaust fan and the top exhaust fan mount. The additional, intake bottom fan mount could be  nice  to use to help cooling a powerful video card though. Make sure to get a silent 120 mm fan / fans for the case like a Noctua for example.

Btw. what's your max budget for a case?


----------



## Cisco001 (Sep 20, 2014)

I won't choose any of those mentioned.

Corsair 300r
Fractal Design Define R4


----------



## spirit (Sep 20, 2014)

Cisco001 said:


> I won't choose any of those mentioned.
> 
> Corsair 300r
> Fractal Design Define R4



Or NZXT Phantom 410.

Thermaltake and Cooler Master aren't my favourites.


----------

